# Problem med å emerge oppdatering til glibc

## hoggern

Jeg får denne feilmeldingen når jeg emerger opdatering til glibc:

```
make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.6-r3/work/glibc-2.3.6/string'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.6-r3/work/glibc-2.3.6/elf'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.6-r3/work/glibc-2.3.6/elf'

make[1]: *** [elf/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.6-r3/work/glibc-2.3.6'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1928:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.3.6-r3.ebuild, line 1240:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.3.6-r3.ebuild, line 1251:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Hva kan være feil. Har prøvd og emerge den flere ganger. Får samme feil når jeg oppdaterer MPlayer også.   :Confused: 

----------

## patrix_neo

Några tips värt att se över :

Har du testat och sett vad en revdep-rebuild -p ger för resultat? revdep-rebuild kollar efter fellänkade shared libs och binärer. Kan finnas ett fel där kanske? 

Har du ändrat i några USE-flaggor sedan befintlig glibc installation? Då behöver du sätta in ett -N alternativt ett --newuse i emerge kommandot. Nya USE flaggor syns vid en emerge -pv glibc i form av ett asterix(*) vid nya USE flaggor.

----------

## patrix_neo

Du får tänka på senare tillfällen att posta mycket längre felmeddelanden. Din säger bara att det blev 'error'. Ta med från där felet verkligen uppstod och framåt. Kan vara mer än hundra rader emellanåt.

----------

## hoggern

Jeg har endret noen USE-flagg siden sist

Jeg prøvde  *Quote:*   

> emerge -av --update --deep --newuse world

 

Det var da det ikke funket å emerge glibc og mplayer

 *Quote:*   

> Har du testat och sett vad en revdep-rebuild -p ger för resultat? revdep-rebuild kollar efter fellänkade shared libs och binärer. Kan finnas ett fel där kanske? 

 

Prøve den kommandoen, og da kom det en del ting som var "broken". Prøvde da og emerge på nytt, men fikk samme feilen.

Her kommer den siste delen av feilen:

 *Quote:*   

> make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.6-r3/work/glibc-2.3.6/csu'
> 
> make[4]: Nothing to be done for `rtld-all'.
> 
> make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.6-r3/work/glibc-2.3.6/csu'
> ...

 

----------

## patrix_neo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Prøve den kommandoen, og da kom det en del ting som var "broken"
> 
> 

 

Jag föreslår att du då tar notis om vad som är 'broken'. Försök oavsett att göra en revdep-rebuild (utan -p). Efter en lyckad revdep-rebuild, har du en mycket bättre möjlighet att installera glibc sedan.

Jag ser att du kör med amd-64. Detta _kan_ rör till det ytterligare för dig. Jag kör inte själv med 64-bitars cpu så jag vet inte mer där. Men försök att göra en revdep-rebuild oavsett som sagt.

Gör gärna en sökning på 'glibc-2.3.6' här:

http://bugzilla.gentoo.org

Felet du har kan vara mer vanligt än du tror.

----------

## hoggern

Det som var broken, var bare noen OpenOffice filer.

På http://bugzilla.gentoo.org, fant jeg ut at det var mange som hadde det samme problemet.

Jeg skjønte ikke helt hvordan jeg skulle løse det. Kanskje du vet??

----------

## patrix_neo

Som jag förstått det, så är buggen fortfarande öppen, dvs inte åtgärdad.

Men:

* Vissa hade lyckats med CFLAG="-march=opteron -O2 -pipe" och hade med nptl och nptlonly i use-flaggan

* GCC versionen var då 3.4.4

Så om du vill testa detta:

Vad har du för USE flaggor? (emerge -pv glibc output visar detta) och vad har du för CFLAGS= i /etc/make.conf ?

Vad ger gcc-config -l ? (observera den märkt med asterix(*)

Framför allt: -march=opteron gäller om du har en opteron processor antar jag. (opteron/athlon är olika nog att de definieras olika i CFLAGS)

----------

## patrix_neo

Men hade jag varit du, så hade jag gjort som så här:

echo "sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r3" >>/etc/portage/profile/package.provided  (lurar systemet att tro glibc-2.3.6-r3 är installerat)

sedan väntat tills en ny version släpps och hoppas den går bättre att installera. För glibc är inget man leker med hur som helst.

Alternativt bevakat bugzilla.gentoo.org och sett om en lösning kommer in.

----------

## hoggern

 *Quote:*   

> Vad har du för USE flaggor? (emerge -pv glibc output visar detta)

 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r3 [2.3.6-r2] USE="-build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp hardened -linuxthreads-tls nls nptl nptlonly -pic -profile userlocales" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

 *Quote:*   

> och vad har du för CFLAGS= i /etc/make.conf ? 

 

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="nb"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.no/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.no/gentoo-portage"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

USE="kde 3dnow 3dnowext aac alsa avi apache2 cdr div4linux dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode flac gnome gtk hardened java live mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mozilla MySQL nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openssh openssl qt real sndfile sse sse2 sse3 theora unicode vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x xanim xmms xv xvid zlib"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"
```

 *Quote:*   

> Vad ger gcc-config -l ? (observera den märkt med asterix(*) 

 

```
[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5 *

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopie

[3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopiessp

[4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednossp

[5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-vanilla
```

Ble du noe klokere?

Det ble ikke jeg  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kallamej

För att använda hardened bör du välja en hardened-profil. Alternativt skall du lägga till USE="pic". Löser kanske inte dina problem, men det är i alla fall vad Hardened FAQn säger.

----------

## hoggern

Nå kom det en ny oppdatering av glibc.

Men den funket heller ikke.

```
a - elf/dl-profstub.os

a - elf/dl-libc.os

a - elf/dl-sym.os

a - elf/dl-tsd.os

a - elf/unwind-dw2-fde-glibc.os

a - elf/framestate.os

a - elf/unwind-pe.os

: /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -nostdlib -nostartfiles -r -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.map.o '-Wl,-(' /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a -lgcc '-Wl,-)' -Wl,-Map,/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.mapT

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a(init-first.os):(.data+0x0): multiple definition of `__libc_multiple_libcs'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os:(.bss+0x80): first defined here

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a(_itoa.os): In function `_itoa':

_itoa.c:(.text+0xf0): multiple definition of `_itoa'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os:: first defined here

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Warning: size of symbol `_itoa' changed from 181 in /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os to 505 in /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a(_itoa.os)

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.map] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/glibc-2.4/elf'

make[1]: *** [elf/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4/work/glibc-2.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1557:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.4.ebuild, line 1246:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.4.ebuild, line 1257:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Det går ikke å emerge kdebase eller mplayer heller. Det kommer bare feilmelding:

emerge kdebase:

```
acpi.c:413: warning: unused parameter 'cmd'

acpi.c:322: warning: unused parameter 'cmd'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I./../../CContLib -I./..  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -Wall  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE -c `test -f 'cpuinfo.c' || echo './'`cpuinfo.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I./../../CContLib -I./..  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -Wall  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE -c `test -f 'lmsensors.c' || echo './'`lmsensors.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I./../../CContLib -I./..  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -Wall  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE -c `test -f 'netstat.c' || echo './'`netstat.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I./../../CContLib -I./..  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -Wall  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE -c `test -f 'diskstat.c' || echo './'`diskstat.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I./../../CContLib -I./..  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -Wall  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE -c `test -f 'logfile.c' || echo './'`logfile.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I./../../CContLib -I./..  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -Wall  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE -c `test -f 'i8k.c' || echo './'`i8k.c

rm -f libksysguardd.a

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru libksysguardd.a ProcessList.o Memory.o stat.o netdev.o apm.o acpi.o loadavg.o cpuinfo.o lmsensors.o netstat.o diskstat.o logfile.o i8k.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib libksysguardd.a

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.1-r3/work/kdebase-3.5.1/ksysguard/ksysguardd/Linux'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.1-r3/work/kdebase-3.5.1/ksysguard/ksysguardd'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -DKSYSGUARDDRCFILE="\"/usr/kde/3.5/etc/ksysguarddrc\"" -DOSTYPE_Linux -I./../CContLib -I./Linux -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE -c `test -f 'Command.c' || echo './'`Command.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -DKSYSGUARDDRCFILE="\"/usr/kde/3.5/etc/ksysguarddrc\"" -DOSTYPE_Linux -I./../CContLib -I./Linux -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE -c `test -f 'conf.c' || echo './'`conf.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -DKSYSGUARDDRCFILE="\"/usr/kde/3.5/etc/ksysguarddrc\"" -DOSTYPE_Linux -I./../CContLib -I./Linux -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE -c `test -f 'ksysguardd.c' || echo './'`ksysguardd.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -DKSYSGUARDDRCFILE="\"/usr/kde/3.5/etc/ksysguarddrc\"" -DOSTYPE_Linux -I./../CContLib -I./Linux -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE -c `test -f 'PWUIDCache.c' || echo './'`PWUIDCache.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -D_GNU_SOURCE   -o ksysguardd -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib64 -L/usr/qt/3/lib64 -L/usr/lib64    Command.o conf.o ksysguardd.o PWUIDCache.o ../../ksysguard/ksysguardd/Linux/libksysguardd.a ../CContLib/libccont.a -lkdefakes_nonpic

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdefakes_nonpic.a(fakes_nonpic.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

/usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdefakes_nonpic.a: could not read symbols: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [ksysguardd] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.1-r3/work/kdebase-3.5.1/ksysguard/ksysguardd'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.1-r3/work/kdebase-3.5.1/ksysguard/ksysguardd'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.1-r3/work/kdebase-3.5.1/ksysguard'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.1-r3/work/kdebase-3.5.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.5.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1557:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

  kdebase-3.5.1-r3.ebuild, line 121:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 111:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 228:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

emerge mplayer:

```
cc -c -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I. -I.. -I../libmpcodecs   -o vf_menu.o vf_menu.c

cc -c -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I. -I.. -I../libmpcodecs   -o menu_cmdlist.o menu_cmdlist.c

cc -c -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I. -I.. -I../libmpcodecs   -o menu_pt.o menu_pt.c

cc -c -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I. -I.. -I../libmpcodecs   -o menu_list.o menu_list.c

cc -c -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I. -I.. -I../libmpcodecs   -o menu_filesel.o menu_filesel.c

cc -c -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I. -I.. -I../libmpcodecs   -o menu_txt.o menu_txt.c

cc -c -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I. -I.. -I../libmpcodecs   -o menu_console.o menu_console.c

cc -c -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I. -I.. -I../libmpcodecs   -o menu_param.o menu_param.c

menu_param.c: In function `openMenu':

menu_param.c:133: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

ar r libmenu.a menu.o vf_menu.o menu_cmdlist.o menu_pt.o menu_list.o menu_filesel.o menu_txt.o menu_console.o menu_param.o

ar: creating libmenu.a

true libmenu.a

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0.20060302/work/mplayer-1.0.20060302/libmenu'

cc -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -O4 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I.        -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include   -I./libavutil -I./libavcodec   -o mplayer mplayer.o mp_msg.o asxparser.o codec-cfg.o cpudetect.o edl.o find_sub.o m_config.o m_option.o m_struct.o parser-cfg.o playtree.o playtreeparser.o spudec.o sub_cc.o subreader.o vobsub.o  unrarlib.o mixer.o parser-mpcmd.o subopt-helper.o  libvo/libvo.a libao2/libao2.a libmenu/libmenu.a  Gui/libgui.a libmpcodecs/libmpcodecs.a   libaf/libaf.a libmpdemux/libmpdemux.a input/libinput.a postproc/libswscale.a osdep/libosdep.a -ldvdread libavcodec/libavcodec.a  libavformat/libavformat.a  libavutil/libavutil.a  libavcodec/libpostproc/libpostproc.a  -lmad  -ltheora -logg   -lmp3lame  -lxvidcore -ldts -lpng -lz -lz -ljpeg -lasound -ldl -lpthread /usr/lib64/libxmms.so.1 -export-dynamic     -lfaac  -lncurses -lcdio_cdda -lcdio_paranoia -lcdio /usr/lib64/live/liveMedia/libliveMedia.a /usr/lib64/live/groupsock/libgroupsock.a /usr/lib64/live/UsageEnvironment/libUsageEnvironment.a /usr/lib64/live/BasicUsageEnvironment/libBasicUsageEnvironment.a -lstdc++  -lnsl  -lgif      -lcdio -lm    libfaad2/libfaad2.a  mp3lib/libMP3.a liba52/liba52.a libmpeg2/libmpeg2.a tremor/libvorbisidec.a -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   -lglib-2.0    -lGL -ldl  -lXv  -lXxf86vm  -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lXext -lX11 -lnsl -lpthread -lnsl -lSDL -lpthread                 -Wl,-z,noexecstack     -lpthread -ldl -rdynamic   -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: libvo/libvo.a(osd.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

libvo/libvo.a: could not read symbols: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [mplayer] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060302 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1557:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Hva kan være årsaken?

----------

## linuxale

Hi guys,

I've solved a similar problem with glibc 2.4:

```
: /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -nostdlib -nostartfiles -r -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.map.o '-Wl,-(' /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a -lgcc '-Wl,-)' -Wl,-Map,/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.mapT

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a(init-first.os):(.data+0x0): multiple definition of `__libc_multiple_libcs'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os:(.bss+0x80): first defined here

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a(_itoa.os): In function `_itoa':

_itoa.c:(.text+0x120): multiple definition of `_itoa'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os:: first defined here

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Warning: size of symbol `_itoa' changed from 181 in /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/dl-allobjs.os to 491 in /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a(_itoa.os)

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.map] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/bigide/APPOGGIO/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/glibc-2.4/elf'

make[1]: *** [elf/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/bigide/APPOGGIO/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/glibc-2.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1540:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 1180:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

  glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 264:   Called die

!!! make for default failed
```

Using i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/hardened

----------

